# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Zere handen

## dolfijnjorien

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb een vraagje en misschien kan iemand mij helpen. Ik heb aldoor last van mijn hand,, en vooral in de wintermaanden, als het koud is enzo
gisteren pakte ik mijn laptop op en toen schoot het mijn hand in,, en vandaag wou ik op stage lijm gebruiken,, maar deed vet zeer toen ik in het lijmflesje kneep,, en heb nu het gevoel dat mijn handen van binnen uit koud voelen,, maar soms zijn ze van binnen uit ook heeel erg warm,, verder heb ik nu echt van die steken en zeurende pijn in me handen........ 

wie o wie heeft er een idee en kan me helpen???

----------


## MissMolly

Dat klinkt heel erg als de klachten die ik vaak in mijn handen en polsen heb. Heel vervelend, het moet vanzelf overgaan. Ik heb soms totaal geen kracht in mijn handen, en af en toe doet bijna elke beweging pijn.
Het komt ook voor dat er ineens een pijnscheut door mijn hand of pols gaat terwijl er helemaal niets aan de hand is. Ik noem het altijd fantoompijn.
Bij fantoompijn heb je immers pijn aan een ledemaat dat er helemaal niet meer is, en ik heb pijn aan een ledemaat waarmee helemaal niets mis is. Die zenuw vergist zich gewoon om een of andere reden.

Ik heb het overigens ook soms in mijn voeten en enkels.

Voor zover ik weet houden die pijnen ook verband met mijn fibromyalgie. Ze doen zich ook meestal voor in de periodes die heel ongunstig zijn voor fibromyalgie, als het koud en vochtig is, bijvoorbeeld.

----------


## Raimun

Hej dolfijnjolien ...
Het beste en meest voor de hand liggend advies , is natuurlijk 'n arts te raadplegen !!! 

Zoals jij het beschrijft , lijkt het me op mijn ervaring van jaren geleden .
Bij 'n bepaald werk heb ik toen ongeveer drie weken en gedurende vele uren per dag dezelfde beweging gemaakt met mijn handen ( autogeenlassen ) .
Waardoor 'n enorme pijn ontstond vooral in mijn rechter hand ..in feite kon ik er niets meer mee doen . 

Blijkt dat er ter hoogte van de pols 'n buisje ( de naam weet ik niet meer )
zit , waar alle handspieren doorheen gaan , 'n soort tunnel zeg maar .
Deze was opgezwollen , zodat de spieren gekneld zaten, hetgeen die pijn veroorzaakt . 
Na 'n goede week en de nodige rust , is dit langzaam over gegaan .

De arts die ik geraadpleegd had zei me , dat dit meestal voorkomt bij mensen die voortduren dezelfde beweging met hun handen doen . 
Bij vrouwen echter komt het veel meer voor , ook zonder konstant dezelfde bewegingen te doen .....

Neem deze informatie voor wat ze je waard is ...laat het echter niet aanslepen ...om erger te voorkomen . 
'n Operatie op die plaats schijnt zeer pijnlijk te zijn ....
Groetjes .....en vlugge genezing ....

*Nomaden begeven zich daarheen , waar het leven bloeit !*

----------


## MissMolly

Wat jij beschrijft is volgens mij karpaaltunnelsyndroom. Een peesschede-ontsteking kan vaak vergelijkbare klachten veroorzaken. Beide zijn overbelastingsreacties. Dat soort klachten zijn verwant aan RSI, alleen duidelijker aanwijsbaar.

Mijn moeder mocht van de dokter niet meer breien omdat ze steeds peesschede-ontstekingen kreeg. En teovalligerwijs steeds als ze weer een paar leuke patronen had gevonden en fanatiek aan het breien sloeg.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hooii 

tanx voor de adviesen,, meot morgen toch naar me huisarts dus zal dan wel ff vragen,, kijken of hij weet wat het is,, 

Liefs,

----------


## Melanie22

hoi hoi,

hier het zelfde probleem alleen trekt het bij mij door in m,n armen en elleboog.
de huisarts vertelde mij ook dat het waaarnscheinlijk overbelasting is en idd het constante beweging van je werk (hier is het schoonmaken)
zodra ik een paar uurtjes gewerkt hebt komt bij mij de pijn in de handen al opzetten soms is het zo erg dat ik mijn vingers niet bewegen kan.
Ik ben door de huisarts doorverwezen naar een specialist die over handen/spieren gaan enzo. daar moet ik aankomende maandag wezen dus ik ben benieuwd. 
ik ben ook erg benieuwd wat jouwn huisarts zegt? wat doe je voor werk?

Gr melanie

----------

